# Silent conversation



## SBE (Apr 7, 2019)

'It's a silent conversation': authors and translators on their unique relationship


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2019)

Και τώρα με σωστό σύνδεσμο.:up:


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2019)

Δυο σημεία από το λίαν ενδιαφέρον άρθρο:

Parks has written that: “The translator should do his job and then disappear. The great, charismatic, creative writer wants to be all over the globe. And the last thing he wants to accept is that the majority of his readers are not really reading him. His readers feel the same. They want intimate contact with true greatness. They don’t want to know that this prose was written on survival wages in a maisonette in Bremen, or a high-rise flat in the suburbs of Osaka. Which kid wants to hear that her JK Rowling is actually a chain-smoking pensioner?”

Μια δουλειά που θα ήθελα να μου περίσσευε χρόνος να κάνω είναι να διαβάζω καλές μεταφράσεις παράλληλα με το πρωτότυπο. Ή αυτό που έκανα το καλοκαίρι, που αγόρασα μετάφραση του _Great Expectations_ και έψαξα να βρω πώς είχαν αποδοθεί μερικά από τα πιο δύσκολα αποσπάσματα του Ντίκενς. (Οι εντυπώσεις ήταν κυρίως θετικές.) Έχω άλλωστε πει αρκετές φορές ότι θα ήταν χρησιμότατο έργο αν μπορούσαμε να μαζέψουμε σε μια γωνιά εδώ μέσα μερικά αποσπάσματα που αποκαλύπτουν τον μεταφραστικό άθλο.

Στο άρθρο υπάρχει η ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση της ταυτόχρονης μετάφρασης του γαλλικού μυθιστορήματος _Réparer les vivants_ της Μαϊλίς ντε Κερανγκάλ στα αγγλικά από τον Βρετανό Σαμ Τέιλορ (για λογαριασμό Άγγλου εκδότη) και από την Καναδή Τζέσικα Μουρ (για λογαριασμό Αμερικανού εκδότη). Και οι δύο μεταφράσεις βραβεύτηκαν, αλλά η συγγραφέας είπε ότι πιο πιστή ήταν η μετάφραση της Μουρ και σε αυτήν θα έπρεπε να ανατεθούν οι μεταφράσεις άλλων έργων της. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση του Τέιλορ, θα ήθελα όμως τώρα να διαβάσω και τα τρία βιβλία, ει δυνατόν ταυτόχρονα. 

Και ένα γλωσσικό:
According to another busy translator, Frank Wynne, problems often arise when a writer thinks they have a better command of English than they actually do. One of his worst experiences was with French film director Claude Lanzmann who was “hugely intrusively involved” in the translation of his 2012 memoir _The Patagonian Hare_. “He binned the original Italian translation and redid mine line by line. He insisted on using the phrase ‘leonine contract’ to mean a contract in which one person took the lion’s share. I didn’t in the end meet him and it might have been useful if I had, so that he’d gone into it with more of a sense of trust.”

Για το _contrat léonin_ και τη *λεόντεια σύμβαση*, οι αγγλικές αποδόσεις που βρίσκω είναι *one-sided contract* (Robert), unequal, unfair (συμφωνία, ειρήνη, στο Κοραής) και *adhesion contract *στο Black’s Law.

*adhesion contract*
A standard-form contract prepared by one party, to be signed by the party in a weaker position, usu. a consumer, who adheres to the contract with little choice about the terms.
— Also termed contract of adhesion; adhesive contract; adhesory contract; adhesionary contract; take-it-or-leave-it contract; leonine contract.


----------

